# Visited the puppies, which one to chose?



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

So we went and visited the puppies today. We hung out with them for the day. Got to know each of them. I need to pick between two males. I am wanting to title him IPO and have lots of fun with him. I am very competitive. We are an active family - we already know what we are getting into. We are a very experienced dog home and are a part of a local club. Just wanting to get some more opinions on which you would chose and why. They're 5 weeks today. I'm aware a lot Can change between now and 8 weeks. But I'd like to get an idea of which you think would be the better choice. 
BLUE male
Biggest puppy in the litter. I'd say from what I saw today he has about medium drive. Will follow a toy and wants to bite and play with you. He plays with the other puppies and can pick on them sometimes. If he gets pinned by a puppy he is pretty calm and calculated about getting back at them. He doesn't panic. But he will get his barrings and growls loud and uses his size to get out. I didn't see him get frustrated or anything. He's fairly call overall. Will run and play and then chill and lay next to you. Will follow you around. He is first to eat and has pretty high food drive. 

RED puppy
He was a firecracker of sorts. High drive. Is constantly up and about. Will play with toys. Likes to play and bite, if you are not interesting enough, he's gone and on to the next. When you pick him up he tolerates it for about 10 seconds and then he will start to cry and wants to be put down. He wants to be moving. He's pretty vocal. Not really interested in being petted. He only wants to be around you if you are playing and interesting. He didn't show much food drive at all. He had a hard bite. 

I know it's hard to make a decision at this age but any opinions are welcome. Questions are welcome. Also, what are things you look for in a sport dog as a puppy?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would choose Blue but that is only my opinion. They could change between now and 8 weeks. If you have young children, Red will be a lot to handle even with experience.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For competition, I'd be tempted by the red pup -- totally full of it I think.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like energy, but things can change over time. Research the breeder and parents, then pick the sex you want.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

The Blue sounds like he might be easier to train. But I don't really know anything yet, LOL


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm going to chose blue. He's a bit calmer but the breeder really likes blue also. I like red, but the dog is first and foremost a house family member and I want to make sure he is going to be able to turn off.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was going to say which one makes eye contact with you and wants to interact (even if not cuddly)? That one will be more fun to train. I think it sounds like Blue though. But for IPO I don't know about what to look for in a pup for bite sports.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Truthfully, they can change alot in the next few weeks. And make sure your breeder is really tracking the two and the differences for when you aren't around.

From what you described, I'd go blue for the food and play drive. I think both are important.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Puppies, especially male puppies, can change a lot between 5 and 8 weeks. Something to consider, "beware the energizer bunny".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Blue sounds like more of a thinker...my kind of dog. Though a thinker may be a bit more of a challenge to work. Keeping the engagement will have you on your toes.


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

I would chose blue, because he would be easier to handle. My pup was very high driven, learns fast, but still is crazy! She is currently 7 months. But if you think that a more active puppy would fit your lifestyle better, then go with the red pup. Whatever your choice is, im sure he will make a perfect companion


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think you want a puppy that will loose interest quickly. From this I would say go with Blue. Be aware though that puppies can have off days just like us. Look to the breeder to make a recommendation based off of long term observation. Not just a few hours playing.


----------



## thaoc (Mar 13, 2014)

*I like red a bit more but do a few tests...*

From my experience with some great handlers and great dogs at a local Schutzhund club, they always look for the puppy with a very high food drive and very persistent behaviours.

Food drive test: take each individual puppy to an isolated area and scatter food around. Then watch to see which one is more focused on getting all the food/treats.

Persistence: Get a toy or rag and both puppies chase it around barriers. Keep doing it over and over to see which puppy is willing to go over the barriers to get to the object. Then once they get the object watch to see if the pup is still showing interest in the object and playing with it or do they just drop it and run off to the next interesting thing.


----------

